# Things you regretted saying about classical music on TC



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

It is hard to admit you were wrong.

But it is even harder to stick with your error once you realise you were actually wrong because it brings you closer to the music you love.

On TC, I've said something about artists playing "wrong notes" on recordings like Andras Schiff did on WTC, but on further reflection, it was probably just ornamentation and his ntention. And I've grown fond of it.

Small misunderstandings of music could make you abandon a huge part of music that you could have gotten so much enjoyment of.

Did you say something you regretted or realised you were wrong?


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

On the Composer Guestbook Page- Alma Deutscher, I said, "I wonder where Alma's compositional style will go to. She is obviously classically influenced but I hope she will soon go more neo-Romantic or early 20th century. God forbid she starts composing minimalist or experimental music like Cage, Adams, or Glass. She is too great of genius to do that." *Sigh*

On Favorite Ballet: "I used to like Tchaikovsky ballets but they aren't deep enough for my tastes and I went searching for something better. I found the Rite of Spring and at first I absolutely HATED IT!!!!!! Before than I hadn't listened to much post-1900 music and was thoroughly Romantic. But as I listened to it more and more I began to understand it's originality, amazing orchestration, and brilliant new orchestral techniques. But still, I wouldn't really count the Rite of Spring as my favorite ballet, because I've never actually seen the ballet version, just heard the concert piece. So my favorite actual ballet would probably be the Firebird- what a beautiful piece of music! I LOVE THE FINALE!" Who am I to criticize Tchaikovsky? 

Or Mendelssohn for that matter: On his Guestbook page: "I find that his first piano concerto really doesn't go "out of the box" like he did with his second symphony (My favorite mendelssohn), the violin concerto, or midsummer's nights dream. It, along with the italian symphony, doesn't have much originality. I do enjoy most of his other pieces too, including the second piano concerto." 

Oh, yes, and... I created a poll right after I joined called "The Greatest Piece of Music in the History of Mankind." It essentially had 15 pieces and no "other" option that anyone thought was the "greatest" piece. 

Yes, I have many mess-ups and regrets on TC.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I basically said Mozart is overrated and Haydn is completely better than him. I take that back, completely!


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

"(Insert edgy Russian composer here) is better than (Insert German 1700-1910 composer here)"


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I thought I was wrong once, but I was mistaken.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

More seriously, I think I regret almost everything I've ever said or written in my life, on talkclassical or other websites or in my actual life, about classical music or anything else. I don't know when I will learn to keep my mouth shut and my hands away from the keyboard.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

science said:


> I thought I was wrong once, but I was mistaken.


lol, I love this comment!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Things you regretted saying about classical music on TC


Things I wanna say but can't for obvious reasons .



> It is hard to admit you were wrong.


No .


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Things I wanna say but can't for obvious reasons .


A quote, from memory: "Somebody should write two books: First, things everybody says but nobody believes. Second, things everybody believes but nobody says."


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KenOC said:


> A quote, from memory: "Somebody should write two books: First, things everybody says but nobody believes. Second, things everybody believes but nobody says."


Will keep that in mind.


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

Pugg said:


> No.


The fact that you said no proves that it _is_ hard to admit you are wrong, lol.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm a determinist, regret is an emotion I don't know.

For people who don't quite follow: the opinions you have now are the results of the opinions you had in the past so they're an integral part of your views at the present moment.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Regretted saying that Lang Lang was my favourite pianist when I first joined TC! 

Learnt that there are far better musicians!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

quietfire said:


> The fact that you said no proves that it _is_ hard to admit you are wrong, lol.


Not in the least, I do think we have our wires crossed .


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Judith said:


> Regretted saying that Lang Lang was my favourite pianist when I first joined TC!
> 
> Learnt that there are far better musicians!


You probably missed the silent "K" at the beginning of names!:lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I stand by everything I wrote. Why wouldn't I?

Of course it would be nice if there wasn't a 24 hour time limit on post content for those who may have had a change of heart and dismayingly find their posts are now etched in stone for everyone to see for all eternity.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Whenever I go back to reading threads and find my post to be totally non sequitur to the discussion at hand.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

I had said that I like Handel more than Bach. Although I still like Handel a lot. He is now my number # 2 baroque choice.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Nothing I outright regret so far, but give me some time, I've barely begun ;-)

I do sometimes see one of my posts after it can no longer be edited and think I could've put it better or more clearly/concisely, etc. But still, I'm okay with everything Ive said (so far). Inevitably, I'm sure to say something I later will find ridiculous, bad judgement or the like! Look out!


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

AfterHours said:


> Nothing I outright regret so far, but give me some time, I've barely begun ;-)
> 
> I do sometimes see one of my posts after it can no longer be edited and think I could've put it better or more clearly/concisely, etc. But still, I'm okay with everything Ive said (so far). Inevitably, I'm sure to say something I later will find ridiculous, bad judgement or the like! Look out!


I am always editing because the keypad on my phone is small and I miss words that I've mis-spelt!


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

I regret trashing Rachmaninoff as much as I did. It's still schamltzy, but enjoyable and well-crafted schmaltz.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Richard8655 said:


> I regret trashing Rachmaninoff as much as I did. It's still schamltzy, but enjoyable and well-crafted schmaltz.


Confession is good for the soul. Now you will sleep better. You've suffered enough pun-ishment keeping that all in.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Judith said:


> I am always editing because the keypad on my phone is small and I miss words that I've mis-spelt!


Haha, darn phones! That's when I make the majority of my mistakes! Especially because my "smart" phone INSISTS on "rewarding" me with its built-in swipe function (which I hate and have never gotten used to). So, there I'll be, just typing away, and as fast as they're entered, they're being changed by the "swiping" I'm inadvertently using! Arrrggghhh


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

*Things you regretted saying about classical music on TC 
*

Well, I regret to say:

Je ne regrette rien.


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

When I was younger, I posted on here saying I was sick of Beethoven, when I was really just sick of his 9th Symphony after listening to it dozens of times in a row.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I regret that I wrote a stupid comment in the opera forum, but don't remember what, where or when.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

CLASSICAL MUSIC??? I thought this was a BMW forum!!


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

hpowders said:


> CLASSICAL MUSIC??? I thought this was a BMW forum!!


More like a BWV forum.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

quietfire said:


> More like a BWV forum.


Yes. That's what I get for posting 16,392 times without my reading glasses.

Just remember, one hand washes the other and both hands scratch the Bach.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I'll never live down comparing CM to Hitler. -)


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I do think I once said that I found Brahms boring and that I didn't care for chamber music. I've changed my mind completely on both of those. I simply had not listened to enough of either, let alone Brahms' chamber music (which I now love).


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Some time ago I said that Vaughan Williams was boring. I regret saying that, although it's quite true, and I certainly won't point our again how boring Vaughan Williams is.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

To some extent, I regret the times that I've made fun of "classical crossover" performers like Lang Lang and Andre Rieu. While I still dislike those performers, I'm no longer certain that it's a good idea to mock them on TC. 

There could be some TC members (or potential new members who are currently lurking) who might enjoy those performers, and I wouldn't want to hurt anyone's feelings by posting derisive comments. However, my resolve to refrain from such mockery may not last - it's very possible that I'll soon succumb to the temptation to mock Lang Lang again! :lol:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Tchaikov6 said:


> On the Composer Guestbook Page- Alma Deutscher, I said, "I wonder where Alma's compositional style will go to. She is obviously classically influenced but I hope she will soon go more neo-Romantic or early 20th century. God forbid she starts composing minimalist or experimental music like Cage, Adams, or Glass. She is too great of genius to do that." *Sigh*
> 
> On Favorite Ballet: "I used to like Tchaikovsky ballets but they aren't deep enough for my tastes and I went searching for something better. I found the Rite of Spring and at first I absolutely HATED IT!!!!!! Before than I hadn't listened to much post-1900 music and was thoroughly Romantic. But as I listened to it more and more I began to understand it's originality, amazing orchestration, and brilliant new orchestral techniques. But still, I wouldn't really count the Rite of Spring as my favorite ballet, because I've never actually seen the ballet version, just heard the concert piece. So my favorite actual ballet would probably be the Firebird- what a beautiful piece of music! I LOVE THE FINALE!" Who am I to criticize Tchaikovsky?
> 
> ...


It's good that your views continue to change and grow - but please don't beat yourself up over any "mess-ups" or "regrets." Your posts indicate a high level of knowledge and maturity, and I am amazed by the fact that you are still a teenager (13/14 or so, based on chronological dates that you've given in other posts). Very few people your age have such a precocious knowledge of classical music. When I was a teenager (back when dinosaurs still roamed the earth!:lol I arrogantly considered myself precocious, but you are *way *ahead of where I was back then. And you are much more modest and humble too!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I never gave Max Reger's music enough of a chance some years ago. Having been more familiar with the works of Dvořák, Elgar, Sibelius and Rachmaninov I was expecting a similarly pleasing Late Romantic ride but because Reger's music was denser texturally I dismissed it as being stodgy and charmless. Thankfully I persevered after grudgingly taking on board what Reger was aesthetically striving for and eventually one day the metaphorical lightbulb above my head burst into life. I have over 30 discs of his music now.


----------

